

Finally, Machine Learning Without Writing Code - serialmetrics
http://product.serialmetrics.com/orion/

======
jlees
Reminds me of MS's azure ML offering, among others. I would be loath to use a
black-box service to plug and play like this, as I think understanding the
right models to build and the outcomes you want to get are crucial parts of
using data science well.

However, I can see this being useful for certain folks who want to get some
initial integrations done, with a clear upsell to the customization and hard
stuff. I think you'd need to rework this page to be a lot more about product
applications and walk-through examples - as it stands, to a non-data person it
reads "blah blah data model blah automatically blah optimization blah machine
learning", when it would be more powerful reading "add product recommendations
to your site in 5 minutes".

------
allanmacgregor
Guys fix your form you are showing to fields that are supposed to be hidden

~~~
Roodgorf
Has this been fixed since you posted this? I'm not sure which fields you are
referring to.

